# NO SALES OR TRADES IN THIS FORUM!



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Use the Marketplace. This forum is for discussion.

No handgun sales or trades period.

Thanks!
KG


----------



## 22-250 killer (Oct 18, 2007)

Why is this forum against handguns?


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

22-250 killer said:


> Why is this forum against handguns?


There's probably more hand gun members here than one might think.
As far as sales go, it's been that way since day one. It started as and remains a privately own site and it's owners put that limitation in place. It's all about the liability involved.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

22-250 killer said:


> Why is this forum against handguns?


They aren't. You just need to catch up on the rules here.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Their site, their rules. But they also appear to be against a certain kind of rifle. I just find it humerous that ads for those rifles appear every time I check the site. Rules are relative, I guess.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

What type of rifle would that be?


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

the one that the media deems evil looking....
these 2 remington guns have the exact same action and interchangeable mags, see if pictures turn out???
rules are rules !


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Those are scary looking for sure.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Palmetto Sate Armory ads. Every time. They are one of the largest vendors of AR15 style rifles. This one was ammo when I tried a screen capture.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh, ya the dreaded ArmaLite Rifle.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

chadwimc said:


> Palmetto Sate Armory ads. Every time. They are one of the largest vendors of AR15 style rifles. This one was ammo when I tried a screen capture.
> View attachment 247756


We have little control over the random ads you reference... Google is looking at your browsing habits and targeting ads accordingly.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

KaGee said:


> We have little control over the random ads you reference... Google is looking at your browsing habits and targeting ads accordingly.


True that! I once checked a couple websites of outfits that sold used golf clubs. Next thing I know there are ads for golf clubs all over OGF! They followed me here. 

Doesn't matter what you Google search for, it will show up here. Amazing that some folks haven't figured that out!


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Why am I getting ads for Monsanto corp? Hmmm? I ain't no farmer.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Palmetto pops up on mine. It's costing me money.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

chadwimc said:


> Why am I getting ads for Monsanto corp? Hmmm? I ain't no farmer.


Yea...I'm getting that GS Growing Season add too...


----------

